# Einfaches Content Management System gesucht

## denic

Hi,

suche ein simples Content Management System um aktuelle Infos in einem IFrame

auf einer Homepage zu zeigen. Wenn möglich sollte dafür ein eBuild existieren.

Bin über freshmeat.org über zope und midgard gestossen. 

Suche allerdings einen mit weniger administrativen Aufwand. 

PHP und MysSQL Unterstützung wäre schön.

Jemand eine Idee ?

----------

## Mr.Big

http://www.cmsimple.dk/

ist aber wahrscheinlich zu simpel   :Laughing: 

aber ein Blick auf alle Fälle wert!

J.

----------

